

All APIs are Web APIs, everything else is Bullshit - craig552uk
http://craig-russell.co.uk/2013/01/17/all-apis-are-web-apis.html#.UPgVZZ5lXnY

======
mhluongo
Hm, what about APIs for desktop use (eg, Windows APIs)? I think I see where
you're going but this doesn't seem to hold water as it's stated.

~~~
craig552uk
Firstly, I'm not a Windows developer so please forgive any platform specific
errors in my response.

If you're talking about runtime libraries that let you interface with an
operating system, then for me, that's not an API.

Even if those libraries are available for every language available on the OS.
It's still not an API.

An API should be language agnostic. Granted there may be language specific
libraries providing wrappers, but the API itself must use an open protocol,
making no language requirements. Otherwise it not an API.

